# Japanese knives



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hello all.I just took the dive into a Japanese gyuto(chefs knife western style) and there steel and all I can say is fantastic!This is the best knife I have ever laid hands on(and a great price)!Balance is perfect!Much harder than traditional knives from Europe and the U.S. and much less maintenence!
The knife brand is Tojiro and I purchased the 9.4"(240mm) one.
$63.00 U.S. with shipping.Here is the link.
http://www.japanese-knife.com/main.shtml . It took one week for delivery and this is now my workhorse knife!I highly recomend this brand and this knife to cooks as it is a joy to use!All I can say is take a look and you will not be sorry!Doug....................


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I havn't held a japanese kitchen knife yet but I've held a samurai sword in my 12 years of karate training. I understand that their knives are based on the same steel and blade designs of the ancient swords that could cut through nearly anything. Thanks for the link, I'm saving up for this 1.


----------

